# What can I try?



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Both girls have begun to scoot on the floor. Anal gland are fine. I do notice they strain a bit when pooing, especially Emmie. What can I try to help this?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

A couple tablespoons of canned pumpkin might help


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Won't the pumpkin go bad before I can use it all? I've only seen it in a can in the dog isle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

you can freeze the remaing of the pumpkin in ice cubes and refrigerate some for two to three days.you may need a higher fiber food iam having that problem with one of my girls i need to find another food for her in the mean time i have added a teaspoon of pumpkin depending on the look of her stools.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my pumpkin cans always go bad....LOL~ i feed yams!  or japanese squash, it works for us and they love it


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> my pumpkin cans always go bad....LOL~ i feed yams!  or japanese squash, it works for us and they love it


how can you tell when its gone bad?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

princess_ella said:


> how can you tell when its gone bad?


How to Tell if Canned Pumpkin is Spoiled? - Yahoo! Answers

there u go!  it starts to mold...YUCK. one of the many reasons i dont do canned dog food either


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I give the girls green beans, broccoli and green peppers as treats...also works as a good source of fiber .


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've read that if they scoot and it's not anal glands then it could be worms could also be that they're just trying to clean themselves of it's infrequent. Mylo does that.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would definitely take a stool sample & rule out worms. Since they are both scooting, sounds like worms to me. You could use coconut oil, salmon oil, cod liver oil, pumpkin, olive oil.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

It's not worms either, they have been checked. I'll try your suggestions. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I've read that if they scoot and it's not anal glands then it could be worms could also be that they're just trying to clean themselves of it's infrequent. Mylo does that.


It is infrequent and I had thought they were trying to clean themselves...yuck lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------

